# 2x4 Wine Table



## basham (Feb 22, 2013)

Started making wine around two months ago in the family room. Just moved to the basement last night to my new table made out of 2x4's. Heres the pic!


----------



## BobF (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks good - there's no turning back now!


----------



## GreginND (Feb 22, 2013)

Looks great. How did you do the joining for the legs?

I have a 110" long countertop with a sink in it. I will be building a table base to place it on. I think I will use two or three table pieces and set them together.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice, Basham. It looks incredibly sturdy.


----------



## basham (Feb 22, 2013)

I used the attached plans as a guidline. I purchased 23 = 2"x4"x6' and used those for the whole table including the top. Six 2x4's gave me a top 72"long by 21" wide. 

View attachment Ana_White_-_Sturdy_Work_Bench_-_2011-03-30.pdf


----------



## basham (Feb 22, 2013)

I attached everything with 3" drywall screws. I already had a bucket of them laying around.


----------



## mtbryda203 (Feb 22, 2013)

What is the average temp In the basement


----------



## basham (Feb 22, 2013)

Basement temp is usually 65 to 67 degrees.


----------



## BobR (Feb 22, 2013)

From the looks of things, you'll be expanding before too much longer. What have ya got cooking there?


----------



## basham (Feb 22, 2013)

5 gal Welchs Concord, 2 gal Raspberry/White grape(Welchs), 5gal Peach, 2gal Strawberry. Starting 6gal of Danger Daves skeeter pee tonight. This hobby sure keeps me wanting more!


----------



## BobR (Feb 22, 2013)

Sounds like the wino bug has gotten to you! I'd be interested in hearing about your Concord.


----------



## lonesomechicken (Feb 22, 2013)

It all looks good


----------

